# Uber Star Rating System - Video - UberMan



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

Spreading the word to the passengers, and thus far have had great success. Spread the word!


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## J.J. Smith (Sep 26, 2014)

Well said. I’m at 4.82 and nothing seems to budge that one way or the other. 


I do have a small cooler with 6 small bottles of water that I offer as the mood or vibes strike me. Usually I use only 2 or 3 in five or so hours of driving with perhaps 10 trips. I don’t and see no need to offer gum, candy, etc. I do have the chargers for me, and if a customer asks for one, I am happy to comply; I never think to volunteer them. 


Now the radio is a bit of a puzzle to me as how it may affect ratings. I feel that no radio on when a customer gets in the car is sending a signal that it was not OK to play the radio. In almost 2500 trips, I have had perhaps 5 or 6 people ask me to turn on the radio on and to a particular station. I did try having the radio set to classical music for about a week or so as I felt it would not bother anyone and also send the signal that having the radio on is OK. In that particular week, my ratings did go down a bit. The brief decline may have had nothing to do with the radio, but I kept it off and the ratings went back up.


I don’t get out and open doors for people unless they are in obvious need of assistance or have luggage. I always assist them with luggage both into and out of the car.


I do act in a friendly yet unobtrusive manner. If someone wants to talk, I am happy to obligate and can converse on about anything, but am conscious that I have to keep my focus on driving as I may miss a turn if I am too engaged. I did miss one turn once being too engrossed in conversation, but the customer apparently felt that what I was conveying was of such importance to him, that he could have cared less about the additional time. It was a flat rate fare to Dulles Airport so the mileage was not an issue.


I understand I may from time to time be the “victim” of someone’s bad day, someone not putting his pin or address in correctly thus delaying the trip, traffic delays that even Waze can’t discern, Uber’s bad navigation to the pick up or destination, etc. But I just ignore all that.


My advice is to be authentic. Enjoy the experience of meeting new people and seeing new parts of town. Be amazed at the interesting architecture of the homes and buildings you see. It will all be reflected in your bearing and projection of your presence resulting in higher ratings.


----------



## CaptainJackLA (Dec 4, 2014)

J.J. Smith said:


> Well said. I'm at 4.82 and nothing seems to budge that one way or the other.
> 
> I do have a small cooler with 6 small bottles of water that I offer as the mood or vibes strike me. Usually I use only 2 or 3 in five or so hours of driving with perhaps 10 trips. I don't and see no need to offer gum, candy, etc. I do have the chargers for me, and if a customer asks for one, I am happy to comply; I never think to volunteer them.
> 
> ...


Well said JJ. I too have just water, but recently had 2 riders ask for an iPhone charger. I don't have one yet, but on order from Ebay. You are right on the money about being courteous and pleasant. I think you can tell if someone wants the radio on. Sometimes I ask if they would like music or the news on. They say yes, but never exactly what type. If it's a short ride, I don't worry about it. But if it's an airport run, most of them are business people and are on their phone. So I keep it quiet in the car for those runs.

2500 trips? Man I got some catching up to do. I have 24 in my first 3 days on the job. Need more tonight before the 4am cutoff.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

@Randy Shear - I think this is an excellent explanation. If you were to take out the part about the water and cleaning gum, etc, by narrowing it down to just saying "extra amenities" or something along those lines (let's say from 3:52 to about 6:20) and bring the total length of video to a minimum (hitting 3 minutes would be great), I would absolutely post a URL (or QR scan) to your explanation in my vehicle for riders to see. You come across as a trustworthy honest source that I think riders would identify with without feeling cajoled or coerced, and a bite-sized version that was really short while still retaining the same message and feeling could be a helpful go-to resource for spreading the word to passengers. Let me know if there's anything I could do to help. Good job regardless!


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

4.8 rating here with 2500 rides, no water or candy served "ever", I do have phone chargers though "micro USB and iPhone lightning cable", that should be the first thing you should get, especially when everyone owns a smartphone, especially your passengers which use one to dispatch you, LOL.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> 4.8 rating here with 2500 rides, no water or candy served "ever", I do have phone chargers though "micro USB and iPhone lightning cable", that should be the first thing you should get, especially when everyone owns a smartphone, especially your passengers which use one to dispatch you, LOL.


I hadn't really thought of this before, but to any driver who balks at the idea of providing chargers for your passengers: you are extending their ability to use the tool that pings you for that ride, think of it that way.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

NightRider said:


> @Randy Shear - I think this is an excellent explanation. If you were to take out the part about the water and cleaning gum, etc, by narrowing it down to just saying "extra amenities" or something along those lines (let's say from 3:52 to about 6:20) and bring the total length of video to a minimum (hitting 3 minutes would be great), I would absolutely post a URL (or QR scan) to your explanation in my vehicle for riders to see. You come across as a trustworthy honest source that I think riders would identify with without feeling cajoled or coerced, and a bite-sized version that was really short while still retaining the same message and feeling could be a helpful go-to resource for spreading the word to passengers. Let me know if there's anything I could do to help. Good job regardless!


Thanks. Feel free to edit it down, and use it.


----------

